# Hastings College - April 2012



## chubs (Apr 14, 2012)

Visited with patch and another friend.
So much inside is smashed up but theres still a few nice little bits to see.

Canteen roof






Canteen





Admin





Science lab





Voltmeters





Electronics dept.










Hair and beauty




















Catering















up top





Thanks for looking​


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 14, 2012)

very intresting, its looks like a big site. im liking it


----------



## zender126 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice one mate

Only just seen this


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 20, 2012)

thats great..blimey isnt the ever some stuff left behind...never ceases to amaze me..good report


----------



## King Al (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like there's lots interesting artefacts left in there, good stuff chubs


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 21, 2012)

Brillant find love the pics


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice! Mighht be a good idea to remove the name of the college from the posting though seeing as there is nickable stuff in the building...


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 21, 2012)

Why remove the name? It's a very well-known and -documented site.

Looks like there's plenty to see still there OP. Nice one.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 22, 2012)

ChrisR said:


> Why remove the name? It's a very well-known and -documented site.



You really need me to tell you why?


----------



## ChrisR (Apr 22, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> You really need me to tell you why?



No need. 

As I said, there are tons of reports online from here which give it's name. It's well-known.


----------



## adzst24 (Apr 26, 2012)

good pics love the avo meters.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 27, 2012)

very nice love the pics looks like a big old place ? thanks for sharing


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 27, 2012)

I do like this. nice work. Cheers for posting.


----------



## chubs (May 4, 2012)

why take the name off when the pikeys have smashed it up enough already, if they were gonner take them they would of already by now.........


----------



## WiNgNuTz (May 24, 2012)

Nice pics, shame its been trashed so badly! Would love to have a look round the old place myself, but not up for going on my own!


----------



## steve2109 (May 27, 2012)

surprised there is so much stuff left, thought it would be completely trashed by now, nice report and pics mate


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 28, 2012)

Really like the look of this one, you could be in all day and not see it all me thinks , thanks for the post .


----------



## skeleton key (May 28, 2012)

A big old place to be sure but as chubs said “the place has been smashed to bits”.
So someone please get over and take a look at the old Art Department across the rd









​


----------



## electricemma (May 31, 2012)

This makes me feel so sad! I studied here in the early 2000's (in the main building and in the art dept.) and this brings a tear! I have so many happy memories of this place, and it was a truly quality place to study. Shame!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 31, 2012)

How can there be no regular security for sites like this to prevent such vandalism? This is a very recent building!


----------

